# Deshutes River trip info



## Bradd B (Sep 20, 2014)

Doing a multi day trip down the Deschutes this summer. Beginner/novice rafter but first time down the Deschutes and taking kids. Just doing research, any input you have would be appreciated. 3 day slow pace trip, put-in, take out? Hazards? best/worst?

Thanks!


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

Which section? If the upper, have a care at Whitehorse. We usually walked the young ones round it. 

Bring your own shade.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Bradd B said:


> Doing a multi day trip down the Deschutes this summer. Beginner/novice rafter but first time down the Deschutes and taking kids. Just doing research, any input you have would be appreciated. 3 day slow pace trip, put-in, take out? Hazards? best/worst?
> 
> Thanks!


Well you are kind of in a tough spot if you are a novice and taking kids cause most of the Deschutes has several Class III rapids. If you are saying you are a beginner and intend to row the kids down the river and there isn't any other more experienced folks along on the trip, I would advise that you re-think that idea or:

There is a short 10 mile stretch with easy water, but mostly roadless from Warm Springs to Trout Creek. You might try that and layover 2 nights at a good camp about 1/2 way. Or you could do 1 overnight from Warm Springs to Trout then do a guided 1/2 day trip in the Maupin area to get some education on running rapids. You need permits, don't camp on the reservation side of the river, watch out for the numerous rattlers, you won't be able to have a campfire and follow the rules all the rules, such as removal of human waste, etc. and as Brian stated, bring your own shade and lots of sunscreen, Good luck.


----------



## Hans n Franz (May 2, 2017)

The few class IIIs on the upper will put you kids in unnecessary danger if you are new. With young kids in the mix I would reconsider. I would explore the Grande Ronde- low key, kid/beginner freindly, more wild/scenic, lovely slow pace 3 day nearby to the deschutes. I could go on... I think it has the edge on the deschutes with less people and less camp sharing (aside from Memorial Day which is a zoo). With this years snowpack it will prolly be too low by 4th of July, however.

Still, this is moving water with some room for error. You do have to know how to row with some degree of skill. This is many people’s first multi day for a reason. 

Lots of info out there to plan, look into it.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Hans n Franz said:


> The few class IIIs on the upper will put you kids in unnecessary danger if you are new. With young kids in the mix I would reconsider. I would explore the Grande Ronde- low key, kid/beginner freindly, more wild/scenic, lovely slow pace 3 day nearby to the deschutes. I could go on... I think it has the edge on the deschutes with less people and less camp sharing (aside from Memorial Day which is a zoo). With this years snowpack it will prolly be too low by 4th of July, however.
> 
> Still, this is moving water with some room for error. You do have to know how to row with some degree of skill. This is many people’s first multi day for a reason.
> 
> Lots of info out there to plan, look into it.


Close in the sense that the takeout is 6 hours away from Mapuin in the wrong direction from Coos Bay, or in other words, twice as far on the way home to Coos Bay.

I would suggest that floating the Grande Ronde for a novice for their first river multi day with kids without any other experienced group members in attendance, is a bad idea, compared to floating Warm Springs to Trout Creek. Now if you had some other folks with more experience going along, then yes, hit the Wallowa/GR.


----------



## LoneWolf69 (Jun 26, 2017)

Another super mild multicast in the area of the deschutes is the john day. Service creek to Clarno is all class two. Great relaxing float. Just another idea. I don't know much about the Deschutes.


----------



## Bigwaterforeveryone (Feb 7, 2018)

You may want to consider the John Day from Thirtymile Canyon to Cottonwood. This section is ≈40 miles of class II. This was among the first few trips we took our kids on when they were almost 4 and almost 6. The smallmouth bass fishing is great fun for kids of all ages. The primary risks are strong upstream winds in the afternoon, rattlesnakes and insufficient beverage supplies.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Bigwaterforeveryone said:


> You may want to consider the John Day from Thirtymile Canyon to Cottonwood. This section is ≈40 miles of class II. This was among the first few trips we took our kids on when they were almost 4 and almost 6. The smallmouth bass fishing is great fun for kids of all ages. The primary risks are strong upstream winds in the afternoon, rattlesnakes and insufficient beverage supplies.


The John Day ideas are good ones, but I didn't recommend those because the OP indicated he was going to do a "summer" trip. Summer starts June 21. This year the snow pack is not too good, sitting around 67% of average right now. 
https://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/ftpref/data/water/wcs/gis/maps/or_swepctnormal_update.pdf

https://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/ftpref/data/water/wcs/basinsweplots/or/basinplotjohn day18.gif

In an average year flows drop out quickly the end of June. 
https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/dvs...=file&submitted_form=parameter_selection_list
This year the flows will drop out sometime before this, probably something along the lines of the 75 percent exceedence (25 percentile) flows:
https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/dvs...=file&submitted_form=parameter_selection_list

So the bottom line, if you choose the John Day route, you will need to be there as early in June as you can make it happen, but of course, everyone else knows this and will also be there to join you. Also early June is technical a "spring" trip. Good luck.


----------



## missiongravity (Jun 10, 2007)

If you want a more remote wilderness run I would check out the Metolius. If I recall correctly there is enough "whitewater" to keep it from being a total float but the scenery and remoteness are a plus one. If I remember correctly there is campin at the put-in, along the way as well as the take-out. We did it in kayaks one year and another year we R2'd it in a 10' bucket boat with no issues. I think the crux of the run is the shuttle.


----------



## wildfireone (May 8, 2017)

We did with our kids when they were two and six. We stayed at Imperial River Company in Maupin and the guides gave us the low-down on the rapids, and the folks at the cafe across the bridge ran our shuttles. I don't know what size boat you have? we did it in big cat. I would not do it as the first trip of the year, if you are a novice; like the other folks said there's some setting up, squaring up and pushing to do here and there, at least on the sections around Maupin.

Youtube the rapids, they are all on there.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Bradd B said:


> Doing a multi day trip down the Deschutes this summer. Beginner/novice rafter but first time down the Deschutes and taking kids.





missiongravity said:


> I would check out the Metolius.


No. These things do not belong together. The Metolius is remote, not much boat traffic, fairly continuous, cold, and has lots and lots of of wood. Very bad idea for a beginner/novice rafter with kids.


----------



## Duce (Sep 5, 2011)

Put in at Trout Creek and Take out at Maupin (good slow pace three day trip). First day camp at or up stream of Whiskey Dick. Whitehorse is just below there. Multiple other places to camp on day two. If you take out at Maupin you will miss Oak Springs rapid which is a step up from anything else you will run on that stretch. Novice rafters go floating by daily in rented "u boats".


----------



## Duce (Sep 5, 2011)

As for the rapids Whitehorse, Wapanitia, and Boxcar are the main ones on the run down to Maupin. Scout them and if you don't feel comfortable have the kids walk them. That said, I wouldn't take a non swimmer age kid down Whitehorse or the others for that matter.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

You can't make this up, that a guy named Duce would give such a turd buck full of advice.


----------



## Bradd B (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the great info. I'm not exactly a beginner but I always end up taking some beginners with me in IK's. I have rafted the upper Umpqua (winter) and multi day trips on the Rogue mostly from Merlin to Graves (II's)but did do a 5 trip down the Wild/Scenic from Graves to Foster (III's) and I was the most experienced in our small group. I have a fully outfitted 14' RMR and 13' Hyside. My kids are 9 & 12 and have been down all the multi day trips with me. Does this change your advice???

Like how bad are the rattlers? I can't stand rattlers, especially cruising through camp at night...


----------



## cmharris (Apr 30, 2013)

*Deschutes*

The rattlers are not too bad. It's their home so you have to be aware in camp.

I would go mid-week if your schedule allows. The weekends are fine but can be busy.

Concerning the IKs, the water is cold, even in August, so be prepared.

Your best bet for a three day trip is probably the stretch from Warm Springs to Harpham Flat. I usually stay at Whiskey Dick and Buckskin Mary. The first day is long, about 20 miles, but a nice easy float. 

Whitehorse Rapid is just after Whiskey Dick. Scout the first section on the right. The right line is easiest for first timers. Aim for the first large rock at the top and stay just right of the next two. The rock at the top is hard to see from the boat. If you end up too far left, work right, staying focused on the two rocks and you will get through. There are many lines that will work. There are two left to right moves further down, but still officially in Whitehorse, which are nice to know about but you will probably figure them out.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Bradd B said:


> Thanks for all the great info. I'm not exactly a beginner


Jebus, no you are not a "novice" like your initial post stated. So disregard anything I advised previously. 

There are lots of rattlers on the Deschutes depending on when/where you are exactly. Another good 3 day stretch is from the end of the Macks Canyon road to the mouth at Heritage Landing. Its a little less than 30 miles (roadless the whole way, though the dam train is there), some really good camps and a few fun rapids, easily done in 3 days. We like October there when you can have a fire and the fish are biting.


----------

